# Vape King Craighall Grand Opening



## Stroodlepuff (4/10/16)

We have 2 projects happening simultaneously right now... Here is sneak peek 2.0

Welcome To Vape King Craighall

We will be hosting the Grand Opening on the 25th of November 2016 from 12:00 until Late
Expect Amazing Specials, awesome prizes and a host of other incredible surprises.

See you there!

Where: The Valley Center
Cnr Jan Smuts Avenue & Burnside Road, 
Craighall Park







[RSVP=29396]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

5lic3 - 1 - _Buying my first box mod kit. Hope you have everything i'm looking for. _
CJ van Tonder - 4
Crittilian23 - 2
Dimi - 2
Forfcuksakes - 1
LFC - 1
Moosa86 - 1 - _Need new vape gear_
Raks92 - 1 - _Oh ueah_
Rob Fisher - 1 - _VK Opening Baby!_
Silver - 1 - _This will be fun!_
Stroodlepuff - 10
Yusuf Cape Vaper - 1 - _Exciting!!_

Total: 26

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (4/10/16)

Wow! Congrats to you guys! Moving on up!


----------



## Tashreeq14 (4/10/16)

getting bigger is always a good sign... and its definitely going to be a great think for both company and clients

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/16)

236sqm of absolute amazingness under construction 

















Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/16)

That's HUGE! Whoooooo! Where is that and when is the opening @Stroodlepuff?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (19/10/16)

Man that looks awesome 
Just hope its gonna be near me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/16)

Craighall. We are hoping for mid - end November 

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (19/10/16)

Crazy huge! Well done Vape King!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/10/16)

Looking good guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (19/10/16)

Thank you soooooooo much I'll just forward my pay to your account and pop in every afternoon..

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/11/16)

We are getting there. This project has been very exciting

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (8/11/16)

This is amazing! Well done vape King crew!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/11/16)

Thank you  

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/11/16)

*RSVP ON THE FIRST POST OF THIS THREAD*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (9/11/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We are getting there. This project has been very exciting


This is definitely going to be a boetie kom kyk shop. Well done you guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/11/16)

I am in love with this store  This will be the last sneak peek before the big reveal at the grand opening, the rest we will leave as a surprise.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (14/11/16)

WOW .. man that looks stunning and HUUUGE .. possibilities are endless for that space.. well dun

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blackwidow (14/11/16)

I just cant wait.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/16)

Hotel Booked! Seeya at the Vape King Craighall opening on Friday the 25th of November!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (15/11/16)

Looking Good

WoW

Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LFC (15/11/16)

Looks awesome, just up the road from my office

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/11/16)

Sooooo.... Who wants to see some specials  as always they will be announced 48 hours before the opening. 

Are you as excited as we are?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ashley A (22/11/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sooooo.... Who wants to see some specials  as always they will be announced 48 hours before the opening.
> 
> Are you as excited as we are?


Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Meeee tooooooooo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (22/11/16)

Dengit in the bush this weekend can I nominate a proxy?


----------



## CJ van Tonder (22/11/16)

Yeah send me your credit card and pin ....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (23/11/16)

@Stroodlepuff any idea if u guys will be bringing in the cerabis 44 and 45?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (23/11/16)

CJ van Tonder said:


> Yeah send me your credit card and pin ....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha grapgat


----------



## Silver (23/11/16)

Where are the specials @Stroodlepuff ?
48 hours is about nowish isnt it?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/11/16)

Coming soon @Silver  

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (23/11/16)

Rob are u here yet? Rob are you here yet? lol caint wait!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/16)

Paulie said:


> Rob are u here yet? Rob are you here yet? lol caint wait!



Will jump into the car in the morning @Paulie and head to Vape Country Baby! We are going to have a good time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/11/16)

Soooooo...

I belive you want to see some specials 

Join us for killer savings this Friday at the Grand opening of Vape King Craighall!

See you there:

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Nicholas (23/11/16)

OH YEAH!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MR_F (23/11/16)

YES MAN JUST  what I wanted a LEMO 3 and more Batteries See you friday !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/11/16)

We have some very special guests in store tomorrow for the opening. Including the awesome Gad De Combes from Shortstraw who will be doing an exclusive solo Acoustic performance from 16:00! See you there!

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Daniel (24/11/16)

Hope this is appropriate but if anyone from Pta is going pls PM me need some Batts if possible as proxy... Mods pls delete if not according to etiquette

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/11/16)

I am so tempted to post another sneak peek. But that will give away all the surprises. See you guys tomorrow. We are so excited 

PS anyone who buys over R500. 00 tomorrow will be given a free beer / cider  

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (24/11/16)

Open Mic maybe? Lol sing a song win a prize still need to see a karaoke vape meet.....

Oh my free beer dengit....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/16)

Cant wait for tomorrow
This is going to be lots of fun!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/16)

*T-5 Hours to go!!!!!*​
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJ van Tonder (25/11/16)

Happy opening day.... Will see you around 5-6ish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/11/16)

My word @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff!!!

The new shop is AWESOME! Quite incredible what you guys have done and achieved in such a short space of time!




Very proud of you guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (25/11/16)

Well done guys .....please don't let @Silver and uncle @Rob Fisher clear the stock ......looking forward to having a beer with all of you later TODAY...and everyday after work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (25/11/16)

And

The new shop is open

First customer through the door




More customers coming in for the specials....




Some snacks on offer




Quite busy and a great vibe already.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/11/16)

WOW, that is a monster shop.....well done VK !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (25/11/16)

Awesome shop, great specials, thank you VK


----------



## CJ van Tonder (25/11/16)

Is there any stock left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (25/11/16)

Wow!!! Epic stuff @Stroodlepuff. And @Gizmo !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moosa86 (26/11/16)

Popped in for a few mins... super awesome vibe


----------



## Silver (26/11/16)

A few more pics from yesterday

@Stroodlepuff with her mom. Proud moment. Stroods was glowing yesterday and very happy after all the work to get the shop ready!




@Paulie and @Gizmo. Super duo this! Paulie it was great to see you again!




The boys ! Was a lot of fun and laughs. @Ollie and @Dr Phil were educating me on some serious drippers later in the day! 




And skipper Mr @Rob Fisher with @Keith Milton. Fun times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/11/16)

Come on through to Vape King Craighall for extreme deals this Saturday

The Valley Center
Shop 24
Cnr Jan Smuts Avenue & Burnside Road, 
Craighall Park


----------



## MR_F (26/11/16)

@Stroodlepuff please check your inbox 

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (26/11/16)

Amazing opening guys. The shop looks great! Thanks for the hospitality 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/16)

What an awesome weekend in JHB... always great to see friends and talk vaping non-stop and to make new friends... the shop opening was EPIC... was having too much fun and didn't take pics but did fire up the GoPro so we should see some footage in a few days on Rob's Ramblings...

The shop is massive and there is stock for Africa! @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff you guys have a lot to be proud of and are a major force in the industry! And your choice of staff is off the charts... what a fantastic bunch of people!

Excuse the face... was tired after a rave of note! But the I think I make the Hoodie look good?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------

